# Really horrible theraband



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Has anyone ran into this? My first 10 meter roll of TBG was great. It lasted me and my son about a year. There was a small learning curve with the rotary cutter, and I was experimenting with different lengths and dimensions for my chosen ammo, so there was a little waste. After I got a chrony, I finally figured out what dimensions work best for me when I came to the end of the roll.

So I ordered my second roll and I was ready to make the most of it this time around. The first thing I noticed on the new roll was that the edges were slightly wavy so I had to trim a little off to square them up. Bummer. Because my chosen dimensions would get me two band sets from each length that I cut with no waste . Oh well. Then I noticed what looked like ripples in the middle of the full width band. I cut a couple band sets and noticed that even though I cut them straight, there was a noticeable curve to the cut bands. And one band would sometimes come out wider than the other even though I know I cut them to the same dimensions. I just did the best I could with it.

After a few band sets, I noticed something else. The rubber on one edge of the full length roll was noticeable thinner than the rubber on the other edge!!

So has anyone else experienced something like this? And how do you prevent this when buying it sight unseen on the internet?

Thanks.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Being a commodity product intended for physical therapy, this is not uncommon. Depending on how long the roll has been sitting in a warehouse and other factors, one never really knows what they will get.

We go through a lot of Theraband at SImpleShot and simply discard any bits that display what you mentioned. As such, all Theraband you get from SimpleShot has been cut by a team of folks who recognize slingshot quality theraband from physical therapy quality theraband.

That's one solution for your quandary.


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

metrograde and simple shot are two companies that i have never heard any complaints come out of!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I never had that problem but I do notice the widths are getting progressively narrower. Advertised at 6 inches. Used to get 5 inches . Now it's not even 5 inches. Complain to Hygenic corporation Customer service. Maybe they will fix the problem. I'm thinking they are selling more for slingshot apps. than any thing else. If you can pull TBG your not a physical therapy patient. Just saying. Even a physical therapist said this to me.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

My most recent purchase, a whole roll of TB blue was just shy of 5 wide. It's not a super huge issue but yah, seems like the machines need calibrating.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

they've changed the some of the stuff inside it i think because a bandset does'nt last me as long as they did before


----------



## zwillie (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi,

I think with your first order you get the old TB.

And now you get the new one.

TB changed the sizes of their bands.

Here a link

http://www.slingshotchannel.blogspot.de/2012/11/thera-band-gold-is-new-type-any-good.html

Zwillie


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Don't mind me, new to therabands.
Just taking notes.

Carry on.....(fades into dark corner)


----------

